# err... Is that a celeron?



## Ghosted (Dec 2, 2007)

**Suppose this sits somewhere between overclocking, advice and build sections, sorry if i chose the wrong one but it's probably the main sector im looking for information on**

//intro//Current system is based around a AMD Athlonx2 5000+ Black Edition, highest stable I can seem to get out of it is 2987Mhz (getting rounding errors in prime95 after that where as at that it'll run for 24hours straight with no problems.. weird eh?)

So the joke was ofcourse that I should of bought something in the ways of a core2, I'd agree had it been an option at the time of buying but the other weird thing is the comments i've had about celerons, yeh celerons.

reports of Intel Celeron E1400 2.0Ghz Dual-Core Processor (LGA775) - Retail reaching 3.2ghz or more on air?

Thinking and wondering a few things so seeking some opinions/experience

Has anyone overclocked any of the latest celerons and what sort of results did they get?

If 3ghz+ could be hit would it beat my current Athlonx2? (and if anyone knows a rough clock vs clock that'd be nice)

At the time of posting I'm thinking about changing from current system to:
Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3L Intel P43 (Socket 775) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard 
Intel Celeron E1400 2.0Ghz Dual-Core Processor (LGA775) - Retail
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Cooler (Socket LGA775)
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound (3.5g)
GeIL 2GB (2x1GB) PC2-8500C5 1066MHz Black Dragon DDR2 Dual Channel Kit (GB22GB8500C5DC)

should cost £170 all in all and allow me to put something else core2 in when i next have some money.

thoughts?

(current system:
Thermaltake toughpower 750W modular, Asus M2N-SLi, Athlonx2 5000+ Black Edition, 2gb Kingston Value Ram, Nvidia 8800GT - feel free to ask for more specific information)


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

> reports of Intel Celeron E1400 2.0Ghz Dual-Core Processor (LGA775) - Retail reaching 3.2ghz or more on air?


Probably does, but its not just about core speed. The Celerons have little L2 cache, which contributes greatly to overall computational speed.
So to answer your question, I dont think there will be much between them. The Athlon has twice as much L2 cache, but OCs slightly lower. (i've heard of 3.1-3.2 OCs with the Athlonx2 5000+ BE)

What memory you running?
What Motherboard?
Did you use any voltage increase on the CPU overclock?


----------



## Ghosted (Dec 2, 2007)

Motherboard is an Asus M2n SLi (it's an nforce4)

Memory is just kingston value ram (pc-6400)

The board wont let me take the voltage past 1.35, think I should probably check the notes on some bios revisions or something...


RAM shouldn't (I use that word lightly) be the issue here untill it's actually higher than its stock speed, most of the time it's lower (FSBRAM = CPU/8). I guess I could do with putting some good ram in anyway so that'll go on my shortlist but for a multiplyer up I can't say I'll hold my breath at RAM being the issue.

**edit**

Thanks for the reply by the way.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Ive read very little on overclocking that motherboard, but plenty on the deluxe. 
What BIOS revision does it have? 0903 is the latest.
Your memory is about the fastest you can get for your mobo, just the timings which are slack. Buying expensive stuff wont give you much benefit though.


----------



## Ghosted (Dec 2, 2007)

Bios: 02 something, hasn't been updated since last year when i bought it.

I'm thinking seeing as this does the job for now I may aswell just put money in the bank and wait 'till this is trash. If I do find what's limiting this (aside from getting some bad luck with the chip itself) then I'll be sure to post my findings.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

You could go for a Pentium Dual Core E2200 (2.2 GHz) or E2180 (2.0 GHz). They can reach similar speeds and have 1 MiB L2. Price difference isn't much between E2200 and E1400.


----------

